# dual tuner dvr to dvd recorder burning



## upsminion (Jan 20, 2008)

first timer here! I have a motorola dct6412 III dual tuner dvr cable box (insight comm), which I would like to use as a source for recording to a dvd recorder. IE: access programs saved to my cable box's dvr disc and send them to a recordable dvd player. I have everything tied through a Yamaha htr 5660 receiver. I am using the component video circuit to tie in the cable box, dvd player and monitor. I am using toslink optical audio for the cable and dvd audio feeds. Will this work via menu options if i hook up a dvd recorder in place of the basic dvd player, or am i looking at encryption issues as well? I have not tried this yet. Thanks for any help and advice, which i will also pass along.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF. :wave:

Once out of the cable box you should be able to record the TV and audio on the DVD recorder no problem. Just use the best video source your DVD record will accept - maybe component but probably S-video. Likewise, you'll probably only be able to input stereo audio not DD or DTS. This is true even if the recorder can Output digitally - its what's coming in that limits it. And due to TV and Movie studio lobbying most recorders will not accept digital sound or picture. But, its been a while so things may have changed.


----------

